# What will you do?



## condor888000 (18 Feb 2005)

This poll is set up to run for two days.

I was just thinking of all my seniors and friends who have/are planning to join the military. I was wondering who here was, and why?

I am most likely going to apply for RMC next year. If I'm not accepted I'm planning on applying as a DEO after I finish university. The only reason is because I love this country and want to be there to help it become a better one.


----------



## Saorse (18 Feb 2005)

Even though this may be for all the wrong reasons, my father is pushing the RMC because we simply can't afford to pay me an education. I do have the interest, yet am completely unsure where my life leads to after high school.


----------



## purple peguin (18 Feb 2005)

yes that is one of the reasons is to be able to help pay for my education but, I enjoy the training a cadet gets, but would like to joing the military and become a soldier and serve my country to the fullest. My goal is to reach the rank of general before i die ( might sound alittle large).


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Feb 2005)

I assume we answer the question of wether we will join the forces or not. To that, I believe i will . I don't know what I want to do yet once I'm in, but I will..............


----------



## Zedic_1913 (19 Feb 2005)

I have put in my paperwork for the ROTP program at RMC.


----------



## Docherty (19 Feb 2005)

Ya, Cadets "stimulated" my interest in the CF and I finally got into today! I am still in cadets though


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (21 Feb 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I have put in my paperwork for the ROTP program at RMC.



What's ROTP?

My dad's pushing RMC also....I want to go though....I might not though.


----------



## Burrows (21 Feb 2005)

ROTP=Regular Officer Training Plan.


----------



## Jonny Boy (21 Feb 2005)

i have started my application for the reserse. if and when i get accepteed i wil stay with the reserves for a few years than i will join the reg force.


----------



## ReserveRecce (21 Feb 2005)

One thing cadets have to be careful of when/if they join the regs or reserves is that they don't overplay the fact that they were a cadet. I was an army cadet Sgt before I joined the reserves and there was a lot of animosity towards cadets because of a couple of loud mouths who had come before me. My only advice is that you keep your mouth shut (that sounds harsher than I meant it to), and for goodness sake don't ever say "but in Cadets they did it this way...", this may sound demeaning but I have seen more than a few successful cadets falter in the reserves since they cannot forget that just because they were a Warrant or an RSM doesnt mean that they get special privleges. I post this in hopes that it will help out some future applicants for the regular and reserve forces and do not mean for it to be demeaning to cadets, as I said I was a cadet and some of the more successful soldiers in our regiment were to (or so i've been told) just remember to approach this with an open mind and a willingness to learn new ways to do old things.


----------



## Jonny Boy (21 Feb 2005)

ya i have heard stories of when former cadets were getting taught drill by a soldier in there bmq course. they actually had the nerve to correct the instructor when they were teaching the drill wrong


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Feb 2005)

Instances like that do occur, I know a former cadet RSM that did that on their basic officer course (not intentionally, but as an instant reaction).


----------



## Chang (21 Feb 2005)

if it wasn't for cadets i wouldnt' have become a reservist

on a side note: when you join up, remember that you're not in cadets anymore and make sure you have your learning attitude ready. if the troops see that you're there to learn and not to be a cocky jack***, they'll be nice to you.


----------



## ReserveRecce (22 Feb 2005)

C-17 Globemaster said:
			
		

> if it wasn't for cadets i wouldnt' have become a reservist
> 
> on a side note: when you join up, remember that you're not in cadets anymore and make sure you have your learning attitude ready. if the troops see that you're there to learn and not to be a cocky jack***, they'll be nice to you.



Thats exactly right C-17


----------



## cursedhighlander (23 Feb 2005)

Probably go to RMC since my parents won't let me join the reserves. I will be in the army (as in not air & navy) and take Chemical engineering. But what I would rather do is join Princess Mary's Canadian Scottish Regiment since the HQ of the regiment is where my hometown is.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (26 Feb 2005)

I have been in Cadets for a year and a half, I absolutly love it, so if the reg or even the reserve's is half as much fun and a challenge I am most likely going to into the army, not sure wich branch yet but I still have two years to decide. But yes Cadet's did definatly help spark my interest in the army...although Ive loved the army since a young age.  

UBIQUE!!!!!


----------



## primer (27 Feb 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I wanted to look like a talking relish jar.



With Bag Pipes


----------

